# Kramer waiting list



## Andrew H (Sep 22, 2011)

Just a fun late night thread:
Are you on Kramer's waiting list, and if so how long have you been waiting for?

I have been signed up for right around 8 months.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 22, 2011)

Kramer is hyped 

Sure he his a nice guy and make great knives, but there are others making as good as or better knives than him. However I haven't tried his knives, so my opinion doesn't really count  Im more interested in the waiting list over all the makers and pricing! 

Price based on custom 240 Gyuto sanmai or damascus. 

Bob Kramer: 4000 + - Unknown waiting list and time, you might never have one
Bill Burke: 1900 + - Waiting time 1 year +
Devin Thomas: 1900 + - Waiting time 1 year +
Murray Carter: ? + ?
Michael Rader: ? + had backorders for 8 month last time I checked
Pierre Rodrigues: 1200 - last time I checked 8 months
Marko: 400 - 6 months? (monosteel)
Dave: 400 - 6 months? (monosteel)

This is however highly guessed waiting time and prices. I have no clue of the rest, since they haven't got my attention yet 
However: I truly believe Bill and Devins work are at par with Bobs work, they just don't have the marketing skills of bob, nor his great looks 

I have had the pleasure to work with Bill, Devin, Pierre, Marko. All great guys. I hope for to work with carter, rader and dave someday soon. However Im not as rich as I once was, so my wallet is my limits. I probably never can afford going for a custom after the ones that are in the making  But Hey: Im a home chef! No need for 20+ Guytos (actually I would do fine with just one)


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 22, 2011)

tl;dr

While I'd like to say I'm not on the list because his knife designs just aren't my cup of tea, the bigger reason of course is that it's just way too rich for my blood!


----------



## so_sleepy (Sep 22, 2011)

I guess I'm on Kramer's lottery list, I still get the newsletter. It took almost four years for my number to come up the first time when he was only fulfilling orders sequentially.

Oivind, you always forget Kramer makes monosteel knives too. They are only $150 per inch.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 22, 2011)

All makers go mono steel. 
Prices are about 50% off what I wrote 

But why go mono, when you can go sanmai or damascus? Woot!


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been on the list for at least a couple years. If my name ever comes up (not likely) I will buys as much as I can afford (and then some) and hope that the bubble doesn't burst before I can turn around and sell it for a nice 10X profit :} Then I'll give some of the other makers a call...


----------



## so_sleepy (Sep 22, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> But why go mono, when you can go sanmai or damascus?


 
In Kramer's case, he claims his 52100 knives get sharper and perform better than his damascus. So, I suppose it depends on your priorities.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 22, 2011)

If sharpness is the thing I rather go with a white from Carter...

People buying a 4000 knife from Bob, alas usually ends up never using it....


----------



## memorael (Sep 22, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> If sharpness is the thing I rather go with a white from Carter...
> 
> People buying a 4000 knife from Bob, alas usually ends up never using it....



Completely off topic but are you really a lesbian... Just read that for some reason and fell in shock


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 22, 2011)

memorael said:


> Completely off topic but are you really a lesbian... Just read that for some reason and fell in shock


 
FWIW and AFAIK: Oivind is a male name.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 22, 2011)

He is a lesbian trapped in a male Norwegian body.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 22, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> He is a lesbian trapped in a male Norwegian body.



And I love the smell of upsexy!


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 22, 2011)

I loved my Kramer,it was one of my best performers.IMO I would say it's worth 90$ an inch not 150$.Capitalism makes this country what it is :thumbsup:.....So more power to Bob for making money doing something he loves!!!


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 22, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> I've been on the list for at least a couple years. If my name ever comes up (not likely) I will buys as much as I can afford (and then some) and hope that the bubble doesn't burst before I can turn around and sell it for a nice 10X profit :} Then I'll give some of the other makers a call...


 
Pretty much what I did. For several reasons, one being I knew I would never use it.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 22, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Pretty much what I did. For several reasons, one being I knew I would never use it.


 
Kudos for honesty!


----------



## Craig (Sep 22, 2011)

It's the sensible thing to do. I like to think that I would keep mine if my name ever came up, but when you see them go for 10k+ on ebay, that has to be pretty tempting...


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 22, 2011)

I think a fair number of the people who have signed up recently are doing it to make money, which I entirely understand. Depending on how many people are doing it to make money vs. how many actually want them to own them, we may have an abundance of them on eBay in a few years.


----------



## cnochef (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been on the waiting list for a year or so, can't wait until my turn comes up. However, I cannot afford nor do I desire a damascus blade, so it'll be a 10" western chef's knife for me. At $1500 it's a substantial price, but I can't wait to see if the performance justifies the hype and compare it to the other excellent knives I own. If it's not a keeper, I'm sure I'll have no trouble whatsoever selling it.


----------



## so_sleepy (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't seen many people "flipping" their Kramers. Their were a handful last year, but he's been making 200 per year for a decade. I think if you saw 10 a month showing up on eBay, the premium would drop pretty fast.


----------



## Craig (Sep 22, 2011)

Have any been auctioned since the Shun Kramer's came out? They're all over eBay now, I'm wondering if they might take a little demand out of the market for the custom stuff.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 22, 2011)

^^ you mean the Zwellings? The Shun Kramers have been our for years, and are stainless steel, etc. But even the Zwellings will probably not make a dent in real Kramer prices, as they are not *produced* by BK, but instead by workers in a Japanese factory. And from what has been posted so far, the heat treat does not seem quite as good because they seem to lose their edge a bit quicker.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been on it the newsletter list for 2-3 years, but I don't trust these lists really. He said that he pulls 'names' from it chronologically and randomly. It is all kind of vague, and the newsletter list probably contains thousands of people that have no intention of ordering a knife. If someone chooses not to order, is that name passed on to the next person? How many names are chosen? And keep in mind that names are pulled only every six weeks (8 times per year basically). 

If someone says 'no' to a Kramer, he really has no incentive to offer that 'spot' to someone else as he can just sell it on eBay for much more.

Has anyone here had their name drawn since he quit his waiting list and went to the e-mail list?

k.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 22, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Has anyone here had their name drawn since he quit his waiting list and went to the e-mail list?
> 
> k.



Good question, I know that he said in his last newsletter "Don't worry, if you're reading this--you're on the list. Hang in there!" 

Also if anyone got it you know that they will be introducing ready made knives. Knives made by Bob, but not customized.


----------



## Iceman91 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am not really sure why it seems a lot of people on here think Kramers knives are so ridiculously priced. His damascus are 400 an inch so a 10in would be 4k. I realize it is a ton of money but not too long ago Carter was selling a damascus deba for 3500+ i believe and people have nothing but good things to say about him while people seem to criticize Kramer a lot on here. not to mention Kramer's damascus patterns are more impressive. I have had to pleasure to use (not own), a meiji handled Kramer and it felt, looked, and cut amazingly. Just my thoughts here. 

Mike


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 22, 2011)

Bob Kramer should be careful to balance making money vs creating a bubble. Anyone remember learning about the Netherlands and Tulips?

I think these waiting lists are kinda absurd. I really understand the idea of having an artisan-made knife, but to me, even if I had the money, I'd rather buy one from someone else and come up with 2k some other time than pay out and wait a year and a half to get my order even started. I think they would make more sense to me if they functioned as a way of curtailing obsession on one artist, but people instead just pay out and wait for yeeeaarrs for a knife from one of like 5 guys.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 22, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Bob Kramer should be careful to balance making money vs creating a bubble. _Anyone remember learning about the Netherlands and Tulips?_
> 
> I think these waiting lists are kinda absurd. I really understand the idea of having an artisan-made knife, but to me, even if I had the money, I'd rather buy one from someone else and come up with 2k some other time than pay out and wait a year and a half to get my order even started. I think they would make more sense to me if they functioned as a way of curtailing obsession on one artist, but people instead just pay out and wait for yeeeaarrs for a knife from one of like 5 guys.



Does watching Wall Street II: Money Never Sleeps count as learning about it? 

I understand where both sides are coming from, but if you have the money - why not? Great knife from a great craftsman, and right now at least it is worth more than what you buy it for.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, I'm saying that if you are going to use/collect it, it is a hellishly long wait time. It would seem that it would serve as a natural balancing tool to prevent everyone from jumping on the same bandwagon...just let the guy catch up and place new orders when the pace is more reasonable--waiting patiently is one thing, waiting 2 years is really time off your life!

As far as the financial side goes, I was suggesting that if you get your money tied up in one of his knives because they are worth so much, when the bubble pops in, for example, 2013, you are left with a knife that is essentially worthless beyond it's function as a cutting tool. And don't think they will always trend upward. We all know where that kind of thinking gets us!


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 22, 2011)

Not to mention when your name does come up you don't really have that much time to come up with the dough. Just make sure you have room on your credit card at all times.


----------



## so_sleepy (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone gotten on the list recently? In the old days, you were quoted a price for a specific knife and given an approximate delivery date, like 3 years. He was still delivering knives under the old price schedule until this year.

It sounds like now you just add your name and pay market price when you get the call, so you can't even lock in today's price.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't think he has a real waiting list anymore.

k.


----------



## Knifefan (Sep 22, 2011)

Iceman91 said:


> I am not really sure why it seems a lot of people on here think Kramers knives are so ridiculously priced. His damascus are 400 an inch so a 10in would be 4k. I realize it is a ton of money but not too long ago Carter was selling a damascus deba for 3500+ i believe and people have nothing but good things to say about him while people seem to criticize Kramer a lot on here. not to mention Kramer's damascus patterns are more impressive. I have had to pleasure to use (not own), a meiji handled Kramer and it felt, looked, and cut amazingly. Just my thoughts here.
> 
> Mike




I completely agree. You have to draw a line between the regular prices Bob charges, which IMHO are not unreasonable if compared to other custom makers, and those astronomical prices he gets on his auctions. You can't blame HIM that people are ready to shell out that many dollars for one of his knives. I think any of us would happily take the money. Many of the negative comments are pure envy. And there definitely is more demand than supply for his custom knives. So he needs to find a way of dealing with it.

Bob was lucky that he got great PR, and he admits it. So what? At the end he does make great knives and seems like a good guy. To me, this is all that matters.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 23, 2011)

I understand the push against Bob, but I argue any of you that would do "the right thing". If you had a product that did as well as his, you would sell for less? I would pay to know the candid answer. I do admit that a guilty pleasure is reading threads like this, but always get frustrated by the negative vibe against Bob. Luckily, and I admit it, I got in at the right moment and purchased my damascus for cheaper than my straight steel. So technically, no matter what I sell it for I will make a profit. I have no plans on selling it though, bubble or not, and enjoy having it and seeing it whenever I like. For what it's worth, I think it's worth getting on the list for his straight steel, it's worth it if your name comes up. I use mine all the time, love it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 23, 2011)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I have no plans on selling it though, bubble or not, and enjoy having it and seeing it whenever I like. For what it's worth, I think it's worth getting on the list for his straight steel, it's worth it if your name comes up. I use mine all the time, love it.


 
And you should enjoy using the damascus one too! Get it out of hiding and put that baby to some food!! :razz:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 23, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> And you should enjoy using the damascus one too! Get it out of hiding and put that baby to some food!! :razz:


 
I wish I had the stomach, sorry for my candor.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 23, 2011)

Just for the record. I've never complained about his prices.


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 23, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Capitalism makes this country what it is :thumbsup
> 
> Right. Of course, the implication is that this is necessarily a good thing, as evidenced by the smiley. Not everyone would agree; your comment is kind of like the gratuitous "praise the lord" remarks that creep into some posts . .


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 24, 2011)

Cipcich said:


> RRLOVER said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalism makes this country what it is :thumbsup
> ...


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 24, 2011)

From Kramer to Jesus in 37 posts. Gotta love it. 

k.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 24, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> From Kramer to Jesus in 37 posts. Gotta love it.
> 
> k.


Yeah, let's try to stay on track. Religion and public forums don't mix well.


----------



## bieniek (Sep 24, 2011)

Knifefan said:


> I completely agree. You have to draw a line between the regular prices Bob charges, which IMHO are not unreasonable if compared to other custom makers, and those astronomical prices he gets on his auctions. You can't blame HIM that people are ready to shell out that many dollars for one of his knives. I think any of us would happily take the money. Many of the negative comments are pure envy. And there definitely is more demand than supply for his custom knives. So he needs to find a way of dealing with it.
> 
> Bob was lucky that he got great PR, and he admits it. So what? At the end he does make great knives and seems like a good guy. To me, this is all that matters.


 
Hey, i might be fool, which would be fortunate, but i think deba needs more skill than straight knife to produce? 
Anyways still my brain cannot comprehend why would you shell out even a grand on a cutting tool.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 24, 2011)

bieniek said:


> Hey, i might be fool, which would be fortunate, but i think deba needs more skill than straight knife to produce?
> Anyways still my brain cannot comprehend why would you shell out even a grand on a cutting tool.


 Maybe. Debas would require MUCH thicker, heavier billets. Also, all damascus isn't made with the same number of steps, the same amount of work or the same amount of waste.


----------



## bieniek (Sep 24, 2011)

You mentioned cost of materials, which is what I wouldnt think of, I thought about the heat treatment of such a thick knife. 
Isnt that what you pay for?


----------



## tk59 (Sep 24, 2011)

bieniek said:


> You mentioned cost of materials, which is what I wouldnt think of, I thought about the heat treatment of such a thick knife.
> Isnt that what you pay for?


 Some heat treatments are more expensive, for sure but barring the initial set-up costs, I would guess most of the cost of making damascus is labor. From the consumer perspective, that's more complicated. I think they (we) are paying for an idea, a name and maybe a certain look or prestige. It has little to do with real performance. If it did, everyone would stick with sub-$200 knives that perform nearly as well as a custom.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 24, 2011)

Sometimes you want what you want. We, the general knife knut public and the wealthy collectors have created a market that tells us, yes, in fact a Kramer is worth a few thousand dollars. Good for him and good for those of us who can afford one. I know I can't but by nature, I'm more of a bargain hunter. 
Would I buy a Kramer for $5000? Nope. Would I buy one for $750? Quite possibly....


----------



## WillC (Sep 24, 2011)

Generally I find thicker knives easier to make. It is easier to choose a nice pattern for a thicker blade, as there will be less distortion forging it out. Ht is easier with the blade less likely to warp than a thin blade. I guess if they charge that much, its just because they can. More power to them. Makes a change to see someone making something of high quality and making a packet, rather than churning out shite and getting rich off it.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Sep 24, 2011)

Please keep in mind you are not only paying for the physical object, in this case a knife, or maybe the damascus its made of, but you are also paying for the time it took the maker to get to his current skill level. We seem to have no trouble paying a medical doctor for his services, or even your local auto repairman. Both of these professions require quite a bit of training, and in a way you are not only paying for their services, but paying for their training as well. It is fairly straightforward to make a kitchen knife shaped object, but as many of you know that does not necessarily mean that it will be a well performing knife. The details of profile and geometry are very important to a high level performance, and the skill level necessary to achieve them also requires some time to develop and perfect. 
Now I know that a kitchen knife is not on the same level as a well running car or a heathy body, but all of us here are obsessed to one degree or another with knives, or we would not be here. So the skill level of the maker does carry some weight. 
Although Bob Kramer is an abs mastersmith, I am sure many of you know that organization has very little focus, if any, on the style of knives that we are facinated by. 
Unfortunately, that leaves us in the west with no possibility of certification comparable to a doctorate in kitchen knifemaking. 
Just keep in mind that when you are purchasing a knife, you are purchasing part of that makers skill, and the time it took him to obtain it.
Thanks,
Del


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 24, 2011)

My limit is 3000 on a knife. Bob Kramer is to expensive for me 
Im still glad he made it that far  But without trying my guess is that Bill, Bob and Devin all are in the same league. Bob is just a better marketing person 

My guess is that it will be harder for people to sell their kramer on ebay. Bob stopped using ebay for the money issue with ebay and to stop people to sell his knives at the same time his auctions is on


----------



## Knifefan (Sep 24, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> But without trying my guess is that Bill, Bob and Devin all are in the same league. Bob is just a better marketing person



Custom knives in Bob's category are no longer just functional objects, they are close to a piece of art. You are paying for more than just material and craftsmanship. In terms of knife making skills, there may be a number of people in Bob's league. What sets Bob apart is that he is more than just a custom knife maker. He is an artist. First, he has that 360 degree experience of knives; using them as a professional chef, sharpening and now producing them. So his knives are ultimately functional. Second, he is creative and has a good design sense. He designs his knives by himself, and they are beautiful, even judged from a more professional design perspective. Third, he definitely is a good marketeer and a good public speaker. This combination is what makes him so successful.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> ...you are also paying for the time it took the maker to get to his current skill level...


 I completely disagree. If it takes one guy 10 years to make a great knife and another 1 year, I'm not going to pay a premium for a knife from the first guy, at all. Equal skill level should garner equal value. Once you get beyond basic needs, it is really all about perception. If people think it's cool and special, they will pay for it regardless of actual performance. As Oivind has mentioned, in some cases, it is the background story that makes the knife special. In that way, I would agree.


----------



## bieniek (Sep 25, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> Please keep in mind you are not only paying for the physical object, in this case a knife


 
And I think thats exactly what you are paying for. Piece of wood and metal. Few can do it really well, and its not sport for everyone, but damn, youre not painting new Guernica! Art? At the end of the day its about repetition. 

I think the bubble is getting pumped by those who not necessarily want one, or like one, or will use one, but they sure want the bling, so... there you go, pay 4x more you ***! 
And I completely agree with taking advantage of it. 

But, as ancient Romans were saying, "truth is like arse, everyone have his own"


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2011)

At the end of the day, price is determined both by quantity supplied (by the knife maker) and quantity demanded (by the consumer). If hype, media attention, a 'story', or perceived skill etc. shift the demand curve outwards, then that will result in an increase in price. If the maker reduces quantity supplied, that would also affect price. Let's say if Bob were to have an accident that affected his knifemaking or his age prevented him from keeping up or even just priorities (like family) change, then his quantity supplied would go down and also affect price.

As for the comparison to doctors, doctors are paid at drastically different rates even though they roughy go through the same education in terms of years. Pediatricians and anesthesiologists are paid significantly lower than dermatologists, orthopedic surgeons, and radiologists. A lot of this difference is because the AMA controls the quantity of doctors supplied by limiting med school slots and residency programs. And there are demand sides factors too, for instance elective consumer demand (botox, face lifts etc) increase the quantity demanded for dermatologist services and thus how that specialty is compensated. Dermatology residency programs are some of the hardest to get into in all of medicine. 

At the end of the day, the interaction of supply and demand determine price. And though the length of time needed to master a skill might affect the total quantity of (good) knifemakers at any given time, it is only half of the equation (supply). Crazy consumers and how we are influenced by marketing are the irrational 'other half'. After Bob's CBS Morning feature, his price went up from $300 per inch to $400. Bob didn't change, we the consumer changed.

Many economists consider the idea of a meritocracy a myth for this very reason. Though we would like to think that work = reward, unfortunately that isn't the case because it ignores demand for a person's so-called merit.

See, I just supplied a lot of rambling, yet no one demanded it. Value in this case = around zero  

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 28, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> My limit is 3000 on a knife. Bob Kramer is to expensive for me
> Im still glad he made it that far  But without trying my guess is that Bill, Bob and Devin all are in the same league. Bob is just a better marketing person
> 
> My guess is that it will be harder for people to sell their kramer on ebay. Bob stopped using ebay for the money issue with ebay and to stop people to sell his knives at the same time his auctions is on



Real 10 inch damascus bob kramer on ebay right now for $1600, not a shun or a zwilling, nows your chance:wink:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks.

I was saving up for a new Burke :S

My fav of all time is this one:
http://epicureanedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=88201

Except I want it to have hidden tang, one piece musk and that special bolster Bill and Im working on (well he does all the work, Im just a demanding customer). Then I could have a burke threesome, and this are knives I will use. 

I have to think about this. The Kramer is beautiful and it would be fun to have one in my collection, however its a 270 and Im no 270. If I bought this it would be a drawer queen, never to be used :S Im not sure I can defend using that amount of money on a knife :S

The Burke Im saving up to is probably gonna see a lot more use, and will be imo even more beautiful than this one. I have to think about it. It all comes down to my bonus or not this year. I know this in december. Argh!

I like to have knives, but I have knives I use. Drawerqueens is not what I want to have. Ive gotten rid of 2 240 Guytos this month, and just have 2 left. 3 are in the making, and Im not sure if I really need more than 5 gyutos :S 

Im a home chef remember


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 28, 2011)

I like how that person doesn't even mention that it has a saya :sad0:


----------



## welshstar (Sep 28, 2011)

Hate to say it but the blade on that Kramer looks great but the handle looks like crap, there is pitting all over it and it doesnt evern match the quality of a shun or zwillings kramer handle finish. 

Just dont see the price being worth it, its sort of like some of the hifi gear that people pay silly money for because a magazine tells them its OK, they have no idea why they are spending the money they just do.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 28, 2011)

Meh, it's a run of the mill Kramer.

When I sent my first one back, Bob, some what defiantly said, "send it back, I'll make you a perfect knife!". Damned if he didn't.

I'm wiser now. If I could do it over I wouldn't have sold it. IMO his best work.

Slide show "'l


----------



## welshstar (Sep 28, 2011)

Salty

The handle there looks immaculate, beautiful wood well finished.

Seems a bit weird that you have to complain at those prices to get the high quality !!


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 28, 2011)

No comment.


----------



## so_sleepy (Sep 28, 2011)

The guy on ebay says his knife is 298 grams. That is much heavier than my Meji style in 52100 (236 grams). Are his damascus knives usually that heavy or is it the western handle that makes the difference?


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> I like how that person doesn't even mention that it has a saya :sad0:



Sure he does....



EBay Guy said:


> The custom Kramer knife case and wooden blade sleeve/protector will be included as well for the lucky bidder.


 
:slaphead:LOL :happy2:


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha, I guess I wasn't skimming for "wooden blade sleeve"


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 28, 2011)

I will not buy this knife!

But my guess it will go for 5000 USD or higher. Any one willing to bet against me?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 28, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hate to say it but the blade on that Kramer looks great but the handle looks like crap, there is pitting all over it and it doesnt evern match the quality of a shun or zwillings kramer handle finish.



What's wrong with the handle? The wood has natural voids in it. I have several handles made of out excellent wood by some of the best handle makers around, and pretty much all of them have some sort of void or pitting from the natural formation of the wood's grain.



Salty dog said:


> Meh, it's a run of the mill Kramer.
> 
> When I sent my first one back, Bob, some what defiantly said, "send it back, I'll make you a perfect knife!". Damned if he didn't.
> 
> I'm wiser now. If I could do it over I wouldn't have sold it. IMO his best work.



It's not as if he couldn't make something else on that level. I would be hard pressed to pick between yours and mattrud's.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 28, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> I will not buy this knife!
> 
> But my guess it will go for 5000 USD or higher. Any one willing to bet against me?


 
Probably, but it would be a good idea if the seller posted something here and on the other forum about it... If people on the forums don't know it narrows down your market quite a bit I would imagine.


----------



## bieniek (Sep 28, 2011)

f1faninal said:


> As an added incentive to bid often and bid high, I will be making a contribution to the American Cancer Society Breast Cancer program in the amount of 10% of any excess of the final proceeds over my purchase price. This out of respect for and intended in the same spirit as Bob Kramer&#8217;s prior donations to Habitat for Humanity for knives he has auctioned off himself.


 
Who is that bambino?? 
LOL


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 28, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> thanks.
> 
> I was saving up for a new Burke :S
> 
> ...


 i would rather have a burke myself, no doubts what so ever.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 28, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> i would rather have a burke myself, no doubts what so ever.


 

Order placed. Bill FTW!


----------

